Ask HN: Will humans ever create a new, widely spoken language? - baron816
======
badrabbit
Most modern languages morphed from another. Nothing changed to prevent this
cycle,but it takes at least a few hundred years.

I suspect a form of english would dominate for a few hundred years no matter
the country.

There are plenty of non-western countries where large populations get
displaced due to various reasons as well,so long as people get transplanted in
large numbers,they will always merge their original language with the new one.
Although,america is an exception due to it's unusual tolerance of
multiculturalism and segregated foreigner communities.

